# como or firenze for family



## yosheryosh (Mar 4, 2013)

i know these are two totally opposite cities, but was wondering which is better for a family...

como has milan close if i need a big city, and looks beautiful and peaceful

firenze is bigger, seems like it has more expats... but on the other hand full of tourists and students


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

yosheryosh said:


> i know these are two totally opposite cities, but was wondering which is better for a family...
> 
> como has milan close if i need a big city, and looks beautiful and peaceful
> 
> firenze is bigger, seems like it has more expats... but on the other hand full of tourists and students


a no brainer como of coarse cheaper cost of living a buitiful lake to play on endless reasons but that just my opinium :behindsofa:


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Como is a bit cooler than Florence which may be a good thing or a bad thing depending on your point of view:

Como:











Florence:


----------

